# STEP 7 Lite - kostenlos?



## seeba (7 April 2006)

Hallo,
bin durch Zufall auf folgenden Link gestoßen.
Gibt es STEP 7 Lite jetzt wirklich kostenlos?
http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=en&objid=22764522&caller=view

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2006)

Hallo,

ja sieht tatsächlich so aus:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22764522


Allerdings scheint das bei Siemens noch nicht ganz zu 
Ende gedacht zu sein. Bei der herunterladbaren COL 
ohne Lizenznummer steht drauf, dass sie nur mit 
Lizenznummer gültig ist ...

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

